

An Interview with Leo Babauta on Writing and Publishing - jdbentley
http://wiredwritersguild.com/leo-babauta-on-writing-publishing-an-interview/

======
matryoshka
Leo nails what you need to do day in and day out to become successful in
blogging: Publish today. Get it out there. Be authentic. Be extremely useful.
Don’t be spammy, don’t have ads, don’t have popups, don’t push people to share
or subscribe. Just put the reader’s interest first, help him as much as
humanly possible, be sincere about it.

